# ARM Cross-compilation Fails (Graphene, Texlive & Pulseaudio)



## Lamia (Mar 12, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone could guide me on how to resolve these errors.


Graphene


```
gobject.c.o' -MF 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-gobject.c.o.d' -o 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-gobject.c.o' -c ../src/graphene-gobject.c


[20/63] cc  -o src/libgraphene-1.0.so.0.600.0 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-alloc.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-box.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-euler.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-frustum.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-matrix.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-plane.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-point.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-point3d.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-quad.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-quaternion.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-ray.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-rect.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-size.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-sphere.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-triangle.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-vectors.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-gobject.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-simd4f.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-simd4x4f.c.o' -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -shared -fPIC -Wl,--start-group -Wl,-soname,libgraphene-1.0.so.0 -O -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pthread -lm -L/usr/local/lib -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -Wl,--end-group 

FAILED: src/libgraphene-1.0.so.0.600.0

cc  -o src/libgraphene-1.0.so.0.600.0 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-alloc.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-box.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-euler.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-frustum.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-matrix.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-plane.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-point.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-point3d.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-quad.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-quaternion.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-ray.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-rect.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-size.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-sphere.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-triangle.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-vectors.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-gobject.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-simd4f.c.o' 'src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-simd4x4f.c.o' -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -shared -fPIC -Wl,--start-group -Wl,-soname,libgraphene-1.0.so.0 -O -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pthread -lm -L/usr/local/lib -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -Wl,--end-group 

src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-euler.c.o: In function `graphene_euler_to_matrix':

../src/graphene-euler.c:(.text+0x974): undefined reference to `sincosf'

../src/graphene-euler.c:(.text+0x988): undefined reference to `sincosf'

../src/graphene-euler.c:(.text+0x99c): undefined reference to `sincosf'

src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-matrix.c.o: In function `graphene_matrix_interpolate':

../src/graphene-matrix.c:(.text+0x51cc): undefined reference to `sincosf'

src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-quaternion.c.o: In function `graphene_quaternion_slerp':

../src/graphene-quaternion.c:(.text+0x828): undefined reference to `sincosf'

src/graphene-1.0@sha/graphene-quaternion.c.o:../src/graphene-quaternion.c:(.text+0x97c): more undefined references to `sincosf' follow

cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

*** Error code 1


Stop.

make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/graphene

=>> Cleaning up wrkdir

===>  Cleaning for graphene-1.6.0_2

build of graphics/graphene | graphene-1.6.0_2 ended at Sun Mar 11 07:18:15 AWST 2018

build time: 00:10:07

!!! build failure encountered !!!
```



Texlive (I am guessing that I should go enable support for texlive and rebuild portshaker-config/portshaker/poudriere or so)


```
ile or directory

pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/wadalab/udgj/udgj86.vf): No such file or directory

pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/wadalab/udgj/udgj87.vf): No such file or directory

pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/wadalab/udgj/udgj88.vf): No such file or directory
t/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/wadalab/umrj/umrj93.vf): No such file or directory

pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/wadalab/umrj/umrj94.vf): No such file or directory

pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/wadalab/umrj/umrj95.vf): No such file or directory

pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/wadalab/umrj/umrj96.vf): No such file or directory

nobody 15676  0.0  0.1  49144   4604  2  IJ   00:39    0:00.23 /usr/bin/make -C /usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf package (qemu-arm-static)

nobody 16001  0.0  0.1  87264   3672  2  IJ   00:39    0:00.05 - /bin/sh -e -c if ! /usr/bin/env PORTSDIR=/usr/ports FORCE_POST="rmdir kldxref mkfontscale mkfontdir fc-cache  fonts.dir fonts.scale gtk-update-icon-cache  gio-querymodules  gtk-query-immodules  ldconfig  load-octave-pkg  ocamlfind  update-desktop-database update-mime-database  gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders catalog.ports  glib-compile-schemas  ccache-update-links" /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static create -r /wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage -v -m /wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/.metadir -p /wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/.PLIST.mktmp -f txz -o /wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/pkg texlive-texmf-20150523_4; then  cd /usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf && eval /usr/bin/make delete-package >/dev/null;  exit 1;  fi (qemu-arm-static)

nobody 16002  0.0  0.1  53228   2204  2  IJ   00:39    0:00.06 `-- /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static create -r /wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage -v -m /wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/.metadir -p /wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/.PLIST.mktmp -f txz -o /wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/pkg texlive-texmf-20150523_4 (qemu-arm-static)

pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/metapost/base/troffnum.mp): No such file or directory

pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/metapost/bbcard/bbcard.mp): No such file or directory

pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/metapost/bbcard/breakwidth.mp): No such file or directory

pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/metapost/bbcard/calendar.mp): No such file or directory



pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/metapost/context/base/mp-figs.mpii): No such file or directory

pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/metapost/context/base/mp-figs.mpiv): No such file or directory

pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/metapost/context/base/mp-fobg.mp): No such file or directory

pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/metapost/context/base/mp-form.mpii): No such file or directory

pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/metapost/context/base/mp-form.mpiv): No such file or directory

Killed

qemu: uncaught target signal 6 (Abort trap) - core dumped

Abort trap

build of print/texlive-texmf | texlive-texmf-20150523_4 ended at Sun Mar 11 11:03:59 AWST 2018

build time: 03:12:51

!!! build failure encountered !!!
```




Pulseaudio


```
/wrkdirs/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-11.0/src\" -DPULSE_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/local/share/locale\" -I/usr/local/include -DLIBICONV_PLUG -DFASTPATH -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -std=gnu11 -D_THREAD_SAFE    -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/local/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -O -pipe  -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wextra -Wno-long-long -Wno-overlength-strings -Wundef -Wformat=2 -Wsign-compare -Wformat-security -Wformat-nonliteral -Wold-style-definition -Wpointer-arith -Winit-self -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wfloat-equal -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wshadow -Wendif-labels -Wcast-align -Wstrict-aliasing -Wwrite-strings -Wno-unused-parameter -ffast-math -fno-common -fdiagnostics-show-option -fdiagnostics-color=auto -MT daemon/pulseaudio-cmdline.o -MD -MP -MF daemon/.deps/pulseaudio-cmdline.Tpo -c -o daemon/pulseaudio-finition -Wpointer-arith -Winit-self -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wfloat-equal -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wshadow -Wendif-labels -Wcast-align -Wstrict-aliasing -Wwrite-strings -Wno-unused-parameter -ffast-math -fno-common -fdiagnostics-show-option -fdiagnostics-color=auto -MT daemon/pulseaudio-main.o -MD -MP -MF daemon/.deps/pulseaudio-main.Tpo -c -o daemon/pulseaudio-main.o `test -f 'daemon/main.c' || echo './'`daemon/main.c

mv -f daemon/.deps/pulseaudio-main.Tpo daemon/.deps/pulseaudio-main.Po

cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I../src -I../src/modules -I../src/modules -DPA_ALSA_PATHS_DIR=\"\" -DPA_ALSA_PROFILE_SETS_DIR=\"\" -DPA_SRCDIR=\"/wrkdirs/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-11.0/src\" -DPA_BUILDDIR=\"/wrkdirs/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-11.0/src\" -DPULSE_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/local/share/locale\" -I/usr/local/include -DLIBICONV_PLUG -DFASTPATH -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -std=gnu11 -D_THREAD_SAFE    -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/local/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -O -pipe  -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wextra -Wno-long-long -Wno-overlength-strings -Wundef -Wformat=2 -Wsign-compare -Wformat-security -Wformat-nonliteral -Wold-style-definition -Wpointer-arith -Winit-self -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wfloat-equal -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wshadow -Wendif-labels -Wcast-align -Wstrict-aliasing -Wwrite-strings -Wno-unused-parameter -ffast-math -fno-common -fdiagnostics-show-option -fdiagnostics-color=auto -MT daemon/pulseaudio-server-lookup.o -MD -MP -MF daemon/.deps/pulseaudio-server-lookup.Tpo -c -o daemon/pulseaudio-server-lookup.o `test -f 'daemon/server-lookup.c' || echo './'`daemon/server-lookup.c

mv -f daemon/.deps/pulseaudio-server-lookup.Tpo daemon/.deps/pulseaudio-server-lookup.Po

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link cc -std=gnu11 -D_THREAD_SAFE    -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/local/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -O -pipe  -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wextra -Wno-long-long -Wno-overlength-strings -Wundef -Wformat=2 -Wsign-compare -Wformat-security -Wformat-nonliteral -Wold-style-definition -Wpointer-arith -Winit-self -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wfloat-equal -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wshadow -Wendif-labels -Wcast-align -Wstrict-aliasing -Wwrite-strings -Wno-unused-parameter -ffast-math -fno-common -fdiagnostics-show-option -fdiagnostics-color=auto     -Wl,-z,now -dlopen force -dlopen libcli.la -dlopen libprotocol-cli.la -dlopen libprotocol-simple.la -dlopen libprotocol-http.la -dlopen libprotocol-native.la -dlopen libprotocol-esound.la -dlopen librtp.la -dlopen libavahi-wrap.la -dlopen module-console-kit.la -dlopen module-cli.la -dlopen module-cli-protocol-tcp.la -dlopen module-simple-protocol-tcp.la -dlopen module-null-sink.la -dlopen module-null-source.la -dlopen module-sine-source.la -dlopen module-detect.la -dlopen module-volume-restore.la -dlopen module-device-manager.la -dlopen module-device-restore.la -dlopen module-stream-restore.la -dlopen module-card-restore.la -dlopen module-default-device-restore.la -dlopen module-always-sink.la -dlopen module-rescue-streams.la -dlopen module-intended-roles.la -dlopen module-suspend-on-idle.la -dlopen module-echo-cancel.la -dlopen module-http-protocol-tcp.la -dlopen module-sine.la -dlopen module-native-protocol-tcp.la -dlopen module-native-protocol-fd.la -dlopen module-combine.la -dlopen module-combine-sink.la -dlopen module-remap-sink.la -dlopen module-remap-source.la -dlopen module-ladspa-sink.la -dlopen module-tunnel-sink-new.la -dlopen module-tunnel-source-new.la -dlopen module-tunnel-sink.la -dlopen module-tunnel-source.la -dlopen module-position-event-sounds.la -dlopen module-augment-properties.la -dlopen module-role-cork.la -dlopen module-loopback.la -dlopen module-virtual-sink.la -dlopen module-virtual-source.la -dlopen module-virtual-surround-sink.la -dlopen module-switch-on-connect.la -dlopen module-switch-on-port-available.la -dlopen module-filter-apply.la -dlopen module-filter-heuristics.la -dlopen module-role-ducking.la -dlopen module-allow-passthrough.la -dlopen module-esound-protocol-tcp.la -dlopen module-esound-sink.la -dlopen module-rtp-send.la -dlopen module-rtp-recv.la -dlopen module-cli-protocol-unix.la -dlopen module-simple-protocol-unix.la -dlopen module-http-protocol-unix.la -dlopen module-native-protocol-unix.la -dlopen module-esound-protocol-unix.la -dlopen module-pipe-sink.la -dlopen module-pipe-source.la -dlopen module-esound-compat-spawnfd.la -dlopen module-esound-compat-spawnpid.la -dlopen module-match.la -dlopen module-x11-bell.la -dlopen module-x11-publish.la -dlopen module-x11-xsmp.la -dlopen module-x11-cork-request.la -dlopen liboss-util.la -dlopen module-oss.la -dlopen module-zeroconf-publish.la -dlopen module-zeroconf-discover.la -dlopen module-rygel-media-server.la -dlopen module-dbus-protocol.la -dlopen libraop.la -dlopen module-raop-sink.la -dlopen module-raop-discover.la -dlopen module-equalizer-sink.la  -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib -o pulseaudio daemon/pulseaudio-caps.o daemon/pulseaudio-cmdline.o daemon/pulseaudio-cpulimit.o daemon/pulseaudio-daemon-conf.o daemon/pulseaudio-dumpmodules.o daemon/pulseaudio-ltdl-bind-now.o daemon/pulseaudio-main.o daemon/pulseaudio-server-lookup.o -lpthread /usr/local/lib/libintl.so -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib libpulsecore-11.0.la libpulsecommon-11.0.la libpulse.la -lltdl  -L/usr/local/lib -ldbus-1  -lexecinfo -lpthread -lrt -lm -lintl

libtool: link: rm -f .libs/pulseaudio.nm .libs/pulseaudio.nmS .libs/pulseaudio.nmT

libtool: link: rm -f ".libs/pulseaudio.nmI"

libtool: link: (cd .libs && cc -O -pipe -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wextra -Wno-long-long -Wno-overlength-strings -Wundef -Wformat=2 -Wsign-compare -Wformat-security -Wformat-nonliteral -Wold-style-definition -Wpointer-arith -Winit-self -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wfloat-equal -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wshadow -Wendif-labels -Wcast-align -Wstrict-aliasing -Wwrite-strings -Wno-unused-parameter -ffast-math -fno-common -fdiagnostics-show-option -fdiagnostics-color=auto -c -fno-builtin -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions "pulseaudioS.c")

libtool: link: rm -f ".libs/pulseaudioS.c" ".libs/pulseaudio.nm" ".libs/pulseaudio.nmS" ".libs/pulseaudio.nmT" ".libs/pulseaudio.nmI"

libtool: link: cc -std=gnu11 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/local/lib/dbus-1.0/include -O -pipe -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wextra -Wno-long-long -Wno-overlength-strings -Wundef -Wformat=2 -Wsign-compare -Wformat-security -Wformat-nonliteral -Wold-style-definition -Wpointer-arith -Winit-self -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wfloat-equal -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wshadow -Wendif-labels -Wcast-align -Wstrict-aliasing -Wwrite-strings -Wno-unused-parameter -ffast-math -fno-common -fdiagnostics-show-option -fdiagnostics-color=auto -Wl,-z -Wl,now .libs/pulseaudioS.o -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -o .libs/pulseaudio daemon/pulseaudio-caps.o daemon/pulseaudio-cmdline.o daemon/pulseaudio-cpulimit.o daemon/pulseaudio-daemon-conf.o daemon/pulseaudio-dumpmodules.o daemon/pulseaudio-ltdl-bind-now.o daemon/pulseaudio-main.o daemon/pulseaudio-server-lookup.o /usr/local/lib/libintl.so -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -Wl,--export-dynamic  -L/usr/local/lib ./.libs/libpulsecore-11.0.so ./.libs/libpulsecommon-11.0.so ./.libs/libpulse.so /usr/local/lib/libltdl.so -ldbus-1 -lexecinfo -lpthread -lrt -lm -lintl -pthread -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib/pulseaudio -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib

./.libs/libpulsecore-11.0.so: undefined reference to `sincos'

cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)

gmake[4]: *** [Makefile:6734: pulseaudio] Error 1

gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-11.0/src'

gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:4895: all] Error 2

gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-11.0/src'

gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:808: all-recursive] Error 1

gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-11.0'

gmake[1]: *** [Makefile:623: all] Error 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-11.0'

*** Error code 1


Stop.

make: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio

=>> Cleaning up wrkdir

===>  Cleaning for pulseaudio-11.0_1

build of audio/pulseaudio | pulseaudio-11.0_1 ended at Sun Mar 11 17:05:40 AWST 2018

build time: 03:19:52

!!! build failure encountered !!!
```




And could you please tell me how to use the portshaker-config pkg? It is curently installed alongside the portshaker but I am yet to use it. I saw that it could be used to start/stop portshaker or so but I don't know how. 


Thanks.


----------



## oops (Mar 12, 2018)

graphics/graphene and audio/pulseaudio are probably affected by -ffast-math issue. Either update to *-STABLE*/*-CURRENT* or append -fno-unsafe-math-optimizations to *CFLAGS* while waiting for *11.2-RELEASE*.

print/texlive-texmf doesn't contain enough details why the build aborted. Maybe ask on *ports@* mailing list with a full build log.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 12, 2018)

For graphene PR 224256:
comment2

```
adding:

CFLAGS+= -fno-builtin-sincos -fno-builtin-sin -fno-builtin-cos -fno-builtin-sincosf
-fno-builtin-sinf -fno-builtin-cosf -fno-builtin-sincosl -fno-builtin-sinl -fno-builtin-cosl
```


----------



## Lamia (Mar 13, 2018)

oops said:


> graphics/graphene and audio/pulseaudio are probably affected by -ffast-math issue. Either update to *-STABLE*/*-CURRENT* or append -fno-unsafe-math-optimizations to *CFLAGS* while waiting for *11.2-RELEASE*.
> 
> print/texlive-texmf doesn't contain enough details why the build aborted. Maybe ask on *ports@* mailing list with a full build log.


Thank you oops. I'll check it for Graphene. I saw the texlive-texmf support in the "make config'  but I didn't enable it. I hope enabling it will fix the problem.


----------



## Lamia (Mar 13, 2018)

Lamia said:


> And could you please tell me how to use the portshaker-config pkg? It is curently installed alongside the portshaker but I am yet to use it. I saw that it could be used to start/stop portshaker or so but I don't know how.


And suggestions on this part of the thread?
https://www.freshports.org/ports-mgmt/portshaker-config/
https://www.freshports.org/ports-mgmt/portshaker-config/
The portshaker-config port provides a simple config-based interface to generate and maintain a portshaker configuration throught the ports system.

By the way, it is the pkg that has an option to enable textlive. How do I use the pkg in my build system?


----------



## acheron (Mar 13, 2018)

print/texlive-texmf builds fine on the cluster: http://beefy8.nyi.freebsd.org/data/...039_s330365/logs/texlive-texmf-20150523_4.log
How old is your ports tree?


----------



## Lamia (Mar 13, 2018)

acheron said:


> print/texlive-texmf builds fine on the cluster: http://beefy8.nyi.freebsd.org/data/...039_s330365/logs/texlive-texmf-20150523_4.log
> How old is your ports tree?


Thanks acheron. My port is very recent - few days old. Below is the latest error.

```
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecosx0800.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecosx0900.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecosx1000.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecosx1095.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecosx1200.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecosx1440.vf): No such file or directory
packing files        [85605]...
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecosx1728.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecosx2074.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecosx2488.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecosx2986.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecosx3583.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecoti0500.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecoti0600.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecoti0700.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecoti0800.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecoti0900.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecoti1000.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecoti1095.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecoti1200.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecoti1440.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecoti1728.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecoti2074.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecoti2488.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecoti2986.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/vf/public/eco/ecoti3583.vf): No such file or directory
pkg-static: Killed
build of print/texlive-texmf | texlive-texmf-20150523_4 ended at Tue Mar 13 14:23:59 AWST 2018
build time: 02:57:23
!!! build failure encountered !!!
```

The error log is classified as a "runaway process" under failed ports. I may just stop building them. My PC builds an average of 2pkgs/hr. I might just rely on the freebsd.org pkgs.

You mind telling me bout the portshaker-config? How do I use it with portshaker/poudriere?


----------



## talsamon (Mar 13, 2018)

I don't know what portshaker do (never worked with it). But try it simply directly in the port with `make install clean.`


----------



## acheron (Mar 13, 2018)

pkg-static was killed, try to patch poudriere to use the native pkg-static instead of the emulated one:

```
--- share/poudriere/common.sh.orig      2018-03-13 14:04:12.156941000 +0100
+++ share/poudriere/common.sh   2018-03-13 14:04:20.433150000 +0100
@@ -2983,7 +2983,7 @@ _real_build_port() {
            ${_need_root}
 
        # Use bootstrap PKG when not building pkg itself.
-       if false && [ ${QEMU_EMULATING} -eq 1 ]; then
+       if [ ${QEMU_EMULATING} -eq 1 ]; then
                case "${port}" in
                ports-mgmt/pkg|ports-mgmt/pkg-devel) ;;
                *)
```


----------

